# tomcat



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

you hear a lot about kel tec p32 but i like my tomcat much better.

i like my tomcat over all other 32s:smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

So does my brother. He has the Inox model which is superbly made and functions flawlessly with anything you feed it. A true gem in the Beretta line. Some say the .32 is anemic, but after shooting through barriers and testing different types of ammo in the 32, I for one would not want to be stung by a hit of either Fiocchi 60 grn hollowpoint, Corbon, or the Golddot.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my opinion it's like comparing a 68 VW Bug to a Porsche 911 Turbo, or a Highpoint to a H&K.


----------



## old96 (Oct 1, 2011)

amen brother:smt082


----------

